# Are Two Nuclear Nations About to Go At It?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pakistan's armed forces claim to have shot down two Indian Air Force aircraft over its Kashmir territory

India in return say they shot down a Pakistani F-16 fighter jet over Indian-occupied Kashmir's Jammu region

Follows Indian airstrike in Pakistan's Balakot region on Tuesday in retaliation for February 14 suicide attack

New Delhi claims a 'very large' number of Islamist jihadist militants were killed in Tuesday's airstrikes

Today, Pakistan said that they have 'no intention of escalation, but are fully prepared to do so if forced'

Pakistan has shut its airspace to all commercial flights 'until further notice' in response to escalation

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-Indian-jets-carries-airstrikes-Kashmir.html

Have you been following this? It's been a while since tensions between these two have been this bad.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Wars and Rumors of wars....But I certainly liked the part about "A very large number of Islamist jihadists militants were killed".


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, I learned three things as a biker.

One, if dating a redhead, pat her down for weapons but make it look like petting. Two, learn to rebuild, install and tune a Linkert carburetor on a panhead.

And three, never get involved in a fight that doesn't involve you (unless it's for a brother).

I think I know where Indian is, that is, if that country looks like an elderly ball-sack. If so, it's miles away from my house, and decent cartridges cost 1.35 and I'm on a fixed income.

Besides, I used to work-out with a Sikh named Gorbochs Singh. Their religion says they must carry five things everyday, and one of them is a blade.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what's more serious than these two going at it >>>> both are proxies for either the Russians or the Chinese ...

the Indians and Chinese have had their own border battles - not unusual for some artillery exchanges - if the Indians & Pakis start some business China just might take advantage of the diversion ....

even Iran is in the mix - they have been bitching about "terrorist" outlaws coming across the Pakistan border - "fix it or WE will" ===== more Russia proxy crap .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So, in other words Illini Warrior, it's still not our fight, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> So, in other words Illini Warrior, it's still not our fight, right?


Neither was WWI. 
The irradiated material that makes it into the atmosphere is none of our business, either. 
The crashes by global economy won't befront us at all, right.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Amen! I've dated redheads! I'm also rebuilding a S&S Super E and a 69 Ironhead hardtail chopper.


The Tourist said:


> Denton, I learned three things as a biker.
> 
> One, if dating a redhead, pat her down for weapons but make it look like petting. Two, learn to rebuild, install and tune a Linkert carburetor on a panhead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> So, in other words Illini Warrior, it's still not our fight, right?


even though Pakistan has done nothing but stab the US in the back - I wouldn't count out the US leading some peace negotiations to keep the two from nuking each other >>>> I don't think anyone depends on the UN to accomplish anything ....

the Pakis have major US military gear - I doubt if the US would honor an embargo on spares & logistics ... ditto with the Russians supplying India ....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If the dots and raggies are going to have a nuclear war anyway, I choose to look at the bright side.

1 - It has been over 70 years since the world has seen the devastation of nuclear weapons. A reminder might make nuclear war here LESS likely.

2 - Nuking muslims is never a bad idea.

3 - It is not like the world is short of dots.

4 - If the world has to have a nuclear war, I prefer it being on the opposite side of the globe from us to minimize the impact here.

I do hope India and Pakistan do not decide to nuke each other. But if they do, it is still better than if Canada decides to nuke Newfoundland.

Note: This is the new and improved Inor 2.0, trying to always be a "glass half full" kind of guy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They have been aimed at each other for years. Will one or the other fire first? Who knows. I do not wish to see loss of life . The Muslims need to be put in their place and if the India is the one to do it so be it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> If the dots and raggies are going to have a nuclear war anyway, I choose to look at the bright side.
> 
> 1 - It has been over 70 years since the world has seen the devastation of nuclear weapons. A reminder might make nuclear war here LESS likely.
> 
> ...


I'm not doubting that your glass is ahlf full; I'm wondering what you have in that glass. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm just going to leave this here see if anyone can make a connection

Bradford grooming: Nine jailed for abusing girls http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-47388060

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Inor said:


> If the dots and raggies are going to have a nuclear war anyway, I choose to look at the bright side.
> 
> *1 - It has been over 70 years since the world has seen the devastation of nuclear weapons. A reminder might make nuclear war here LESS likely.*
> 
> ...


I highly doubt it - more likely open the door for Israel to justify using one of theirs in the upcoming war - what the cabal of Russia/Iran/Syria/terrorists have in mind will be just short of nuking Israel ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Pakistan's armed forces claim to have shot down two Indian Air Force aircraft over its Kashmir territory
> 
> India in return say they shot down a Pakistani F-16 fighter jet over Indian-occupied Kashmir's Jammu region
> 
> ...


Just a matter of time before they swap nukes with each other. Last I heard it would be rough for India and Pakistan would be obliterated.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think Iran will tell them not yet.


bigwheel said:


> Just a matter of time before they swap nukes with each other. Last I heard it would be rough for India and Pakistan would be obliterated.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm just going to leave this here see if anyone can make a connection
> 
> Bradford grooming: Nine jailed for abusing girls http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-47388060
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made a connection: Where are those gallows the Brits used to be so famous for?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let 'em go at it. "Thin the herd", what I say.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I couldn't care less if they kill each other. There's a billion Indians, and Pakistan is a bunch of jihadis. No loss to me. The only downside is that the turmoil will cause my 401k to drop.


Slippy said:


> Let 'em go at it. "Thin the herd", what I say.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I couldn't care less if they kill each other. There's a billion Indians, and Pakistan is a bunch of jihadis. No loss to me. The only downside is that the turmoil will cause my 401k to drop.


And the hair loss you'll experience when the radiation from several nuclear weapons reach your area. Me? No big deal. Age done gone and got mine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Wars and Rumors of wars....But I certainly liked the part about "A very large number of Islamist jihadists militants were killed".


All dark clouds have siliver linings according to what my Mama said.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This all goes back to the British Bureaucrat that drew a line on the map to create Pakistan and India. No reguard was made for ethnic or religious lines of the people that lived there. The Muslims want there own people and land and the Indians say it’s ours. This has been a hot/Cold War all my life with no end in sight.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I work in K area savannah river site so.....


Denton said:


> And the hair loss you'll experience when the radiation from several nuclear weapons reach your area. Me? No big deal. Age done gone and got mine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I work in K area savannah river site so.....


So....?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Google K area complex Savannah River Site:tango_face_grin:


Denton said:


> So....?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone really believe that if India and Pakistan go at it we wouldn't get tangled up in it? If so, what are ya drinking, and can I have some? :tango_face_grin:


----------

